# Worlds 2021 Results in a World Where COVID Never Existed



## any name you wish (Dec 12, 2021)

I want to know what other people think would happen at worlds if COVID never existed, but it was still held in December and all the current records were the same. I'm currently working on a giant spreadsheet with a ton of sections.

I think Tymon would win. There would also be ridiculous 3x3 semi-final scrambles that would give Zayn Khanani a sub-6 average. Due to these scrambles where a lot of people perform really well, so many amazing cubers wouldn't even make the finals. (Patrick, the Weyer twins, Feliks, etc)

Also, no, there is no U Perm Skewb Scramble.

And in Multi-blind, Graham goes for the 69/69 but runs out of time and has 6 unsolved cubes at the end.


----------



## White KB (Dec 12, 2021)

Hmm. Seems interesting, and also a wee bit unlikely. I like it!


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 12, 2021)

White KB said:


> Hmm. Seems interesting, and also a wee bit unlikely. I like it!


Which part seems unlikely?


----------



## White KB (Dec 13, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> Which part seems unlikely?


The bit with the ridiculous semi-final scrambles seems a bit unlikely, given those don't typically show up. But I guess anything can happen at Worlds…


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 13, 2021)

White KB said:


> The bit with the ridiculous semi-final scrambles seems a bit unlikely, given those don't typically show up. But I guess anything can happen at World...


Not super ridiculous. Just pretty good. Also the first scramble is atrocious.


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 13, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> I want to know what other people think would happen at worlds if COVID never existed, but it was still held in December and all the current records were the same. I'm currently working on a giant spreadsheet with a ton of sections.
> 
> I think Tymon would win. There would also be ridiculous 3x3 semi-final scrambles that would give Zayn Khanani a sub-6 average. Due to these scrambles where a lot of people perform really well, so many amazing cubers wouldn't even make the finals. (Patrick, the Weyer twins, Feliks, etc)


Someone needs to remind me to use more 0's as the last digit. I always forget about them.


----------



## Kiwi_Cuber (Dec 13, 2021)

That's so specific lol. I think that one of the Weyer twins would get into finals but not the other


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 13, 2021)

Kiwi_Cuber said:


> That's so specific lol. I think that one of the Weyer twins would get into finals but not the other


Nope. Also no Weyer podiums, even for 4x4.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 14, 2021)

Podiums:

3x3:
1)Max(4.9x average)
2)Tymon(5.2-5.3x average)
3)Matty(5.4-5.7x average)

OH:
1)Fahmi with a sub 8 WR average
2)Max(9.5-9.6 average)
3)Dwyane(9.7-10?)

2x2:
1)Zayn Khanani(0.7 average)
2)Will Callan?(0.8-1 flat average?)
3)idk maybe Ram Thakkar or Aamir Saifee?

also Sebastian Weyer or Max will win 4x4.

(these predictions are maybe ridiculous lol)

also there's a H perm skewb scramble and a 2 moves into sledge pyra scramble
someone will get a PLL skip on Mega


----------



## Kiwi_Cuber (Dec 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Podiums:
> 
> 3x3:
> 1)Max(4.9x average)
> ...


Dwyane Ramos for OH podium pls... Feliks sadly I feel like he wouldn’t get many if not any podiums


----------



## BlindNerd (Dec 14, 2021)

3bld tommy cherry triple dnfs 2nd round and then quits cubing


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Podiums:
> 
> 3x3:
> 1)Max(4.9x average)
> ...


No one will ever get a world record in a worlds 3x3 final, especially when thousands of dollars are at stake.


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 14, 2021)

BlindNerd said:


> 3bld tommy cherry triple dnfs 2nd round and then quits cubing


In my prediction he triple dnfs the final but doesn't quit cubing.

I also think he's way further ahead of the crowd than Max was.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 14, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> No one will ever get a world record in a worlds 3x3 final, especially when thousands of dollars are at stake.


Drew Brads got a pyra WR average at worlds 2017 finals so yeah it is possible.


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Drew Brads got a pyra WR average at worlds 2017 finals so yeah it is possible.


1. Those scrambles were crazy
2. Pyraminx isn't 3x3.


----------



## CFOP INC (Dec 15, 2021)

Max would win 6x6 and 7x7 and he or Tymon would win 5x5 but I would be betting on max


----------



## turtwig (Dec 15, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> 1. Those scrambles were crazy
> 2. Pyraminx isn't 3x3.


If anything, Pyraminx is much more scramble dependent than 3x3, so I don't see why this is impossible.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 15, 2021)

Well, for starters, I would never be a cuber, 3x3 WR Avg in the first round by Max Park (4.89) 2x2 world record average that demotivated Zayn to become a good 2x2er, making him good at Pyraminx (2x2 Avg: 1.03) all the rest are average times for everyone.


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 15, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Well, for starters, I would never be a cuber, 3x3 WR Avg in the first round by Max Park (4.89) 2x2 world record average that demotivated Zayn to become a good 2x2er, making him good at Pyraminx (2x2 Avg: 1.03) all the rest are average times for everyone.


Not literally where COVID never existed. It's a scenario where suddenly COVID and all restrictions miraculously disappear completely the day before Worlds and everything is able to happen perfectly. (This is not possible to happen)


----------



## Ram (Jan 7, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> 2x2:
> 1)Zayn Khanani(0.7 average)
> 2)Will Callan?(0.8-1 flat average?)
> 3)idk maybe Ram Thakkar or Aamir Saifee?


damn


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

any name you wish said:


> I want to know what other people think would happen at worlds if COVID never existed, but it was still held in December and all the current records were the same. I'm currently working on a giant spreadsheet with a ton of sections.
> 
> I think Tymon would win. There would also be ridiculous 3x3 semi-final scrambles that would give Zayn Khanani a sub-6 average. Due to these scrambles where a lot of people perform really well, so many amazing cubers wouldn't even make the finals. (Patrick, the Weyer twins, Feliks, etc)
> 
> ...


Nice prediction on Graham. You got to mention Shivam and Rowe. They would attempt 50+ cubes and get a good result as well. I predict Bober or Yucheng to win MBLD in 2021 Worlds though. Just my personal take and support for the underdog.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 20, 2022)

I want to revive this thread, since it seems interesting and it didn't get too many responses.

Here are my predictions:

2x2: 
1. Zayan Khanani
2. Martin Egdal
3. Will Callan

3x3:
1. Max Park
2. Tymon Kolasinski
3. Matty Hiroto Inaba

4x4: 
1. Max Park
2. Sebastian Weyer
3. Feliks Zemdegs

5x5:
1. Max Park
2. Tymon Kolasinski
3. Feliks Zemdegs

6x6: 
1. Max Park
2. Ciaran
3. Feliks Zemdegs

7x7:
1. Max Park
2. Tymon Kolasinski
3. Zhangshuai Zhou

OH:
1. Patrick Ponce
2. Max Park
3. Dwayne Ramos


Records:
2x2: None
3x3: None
4x4: None
5x5: WR Average by Max Park
6x6: None
7x7: WR Single and Mean by Max Park
OH: WR Average by Patrick Ponce, OcR Average by Dwayne Ramos

Other:
Tymon wins round 1 with a low 6 average.
Feliks gets a sub 5.5 OcR and WR3 average in round 2, winning him the round.
Luke Garret wins semi-finals with a sub-6 average.


​​


----------



## Ayce (Sep 21, 2022)

I think it would’ve been fun if they were to bring magic back for a tentative event. Little to no rewards because it’s magic…


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 4, 2022)

Here are mine (assuming everyone from every country could make it)

3x3
1. Tymon Kolasiński
2. Max Park
3. Ruihang Xu

2x2
1. Zayn Khanani
2. Antonie Paterakis
3. Jiazhou Li

4x4
1. Max Park
2. Feliks Zemdegs
3. Tymon Kolasiński
(Weyer was rusty in 2021)

5x5
1. Max Park
2. Tymon Kolasiński
3. Ciaran Beahan

6x6
1. Max Park
2. Tymon Kolasiński
3. Ciaran Beahan

7x7
1. Max Park
2. Zhangshuai Zhou
3. Tymon Kolasiński

3BLD
1. Tommy Cherry
2. Noah Swor
3. Elliott Kobelansky

FMC
1. Cale Schoon
2. Yiwei Liu
3. Sebastiano Tronto

OH
1. Fahmi Aulia Rachman
2. Max Park
3. Dwayne Ramos

Clock:
1. Yunhao Lou
2. Jacob Chambers
3. Tairan Zhong

Megaminx
1. Tristan Chua Yong
2. Juan Pablo Huanqui
3. Nicolas Naing

Pyraminx
1. Michael Nielsen
2. Tymon Kolasiński
3. Kyle Meade

Skewb
1. Carter Kucala
2. Michał Rzewuski
3. Zayn Khanani

Square-1
1. Sameer Aggarwal
2. Brendyn Dunagan
3. David Epstein

4BLD
1. Stanley Chapel
2. Hill Pong Yong Feng
3. Kaijun Lin

5BLD
1. Hill Pong Yong Feng
2. Stanley Chapel
3. Elliott Kobelansky

MBLD
1. Shivam Bansal
2. Krzysztof Bober
3. Mark Boyanowski


----------

